
Cram for that Exam with Help from uProdigy’s Tutors in India - dskhatri
http://www.xconomy.com/2008/02/15/cram-for-that-exam-with-help-from-uprodigys-tutors-in-india/
======
aneesh
An interesting business model, and they've got a great team around it as well.
Speaking as a college student myself, they definitely offer a good value
proposition.

